# Do you really IELTS result before DIAC application?



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just came across an interesting post on immi website, brings some relief for us, it says:

Note: Applicants with a nominated trade occupation in subclasses 175 and 176 who wish to lodge an eVisa application will not be stopped from completing the application even if the evidence they provide does not meet the new English language threshold requirements. Similarly, eVisa applications from all applicants of subclass 475 will continued to be accepted by the system even if the evidence they provide does not does not meet the new English language threshold requirements. However, applicants who fail to provide evidence of meeting the new threshold for the English language requirement will be refused as they will fail to meet the legislative criteria for a visa grant. 


Source:
IELTS Requirement for DIAC 2009


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Another one guys on immi website:

Outcome of Kamal Court case


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay it is confirmed by DIAC, you need to have your IELTS results before Logging ur visa application:

The migration laws are clear and there is no leeway in the English
Language Requirement at time of application.

Unfortunately your application is likely to be refused if the IELTS test
result is not dated before the application was lodged.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

No way. You must pass the IELTS before lodging the application. If you apply onshore then an appeal might be possible in case of a refusal.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

riversandlakes said:


> No way. You must pass the IELTS before lodging the application. If you apply onshore then an appeal might be possible in case of a refusal.


Correct.. I am filing for cancellation of my application and possibly refund of fees.

Wish me luck.


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Correct.. I am filing for cancellation of my application and possibly refund of fees.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Mr India, What happen why canceling , sorry I missed out some topics. We cannot lodge application before IELTS Results?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Okie..thanks for sharing the info..and all the best for refund..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Mr India, What happen why canceling , sorry I missed out some topics. We cannot lodge application before IELTS Results?


Hey ozsolz,

Yes I am cancelling the application because, this would evantaully be rejected as per DIAC's e-mail I got this morning..

We cannot log 2 applications at one time that's why I an cancelling my first application. refund is not gauranteed but we have to try.

Good luck ..


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hey ozsolz,
> 
> Yes I am cancelling the application because, this would evantaully be rejected as per DIAC's e-mail I got this morning..
> 
> ...


Wish you good luck!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all
I am expecting my IELTS result letter tomorrow and will apply after 2 or 3 days, “Mr.India” got a problem as he applied before IELTS result, I want to know what are the compulsory documents I must have before apply for visa, at the moment I have all documents I sent to ACS and expected IELTS result letter, is this fine to apply with these documents or I must get some other documents.
I have filled online visa form and found IELTS and assessment are basic requirements, am I going right?

I would request moderator to add a sticky post to opt out ruin other cases.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

You should digest immi.gov.au completely. Out of the few strict requirements, i.e. <45 yo for GSM, proper IELTS is one of them.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

riversandlakes said:


> You should digest immi.gov.au completely. Out of the few strict requirements, i.e. <45 yo for GSM, proper IELTS is one of them.


Correct... and have tons of patience.. Which I lacked and got hit by immi. Thanks guys for pointing this out so that I can re apply without wasting time..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Correct... and have tons of patience.. Which I lacked and got hit by immi. Thanks guys for pointing this out so that I can re apply without wasting time..


Did you re-apply ?

Regards,
Avinash


----------

